# Foreign university credits



## carolina19

So I went to university in Austria, never graduated, but I should have 35 credits. Now living in the US that is very focused on degrees to get better jobs, I'm wondering what and how I could transfer the credits I have and what options in terms of what to study with the credits I have. I studied English, so I have taken language analysis and linguistics classes, but actually have more credits in history and cultural studies. 
Has anyone transferred credits before and has any advice? I would need 60 credits to graduate with an associate's degree. Don't necessarily have a plan, but want to see what my options are. Working in IT right now making $50k, but not really happy with the job, but other jobs pay less, or the ones that pay more require a degree.


----------



## Nononymous

carolina19 said:


> So I went to university in Austria, never graduated, but I should have 35 credits. Now living in the US that is very focused on degrees to get better jobs, I'm wondering what and how I could transfer the credits I have and what options in terms of what to study with the credits I have. I studied English, so I have taken language analysis and linguistics classes, but actually have more credits in history and cultural studies.
> Has anyone transferred credits before and has any advice? I would need 60 credits to graduate with an associate's degree. Don't necessarily have a plan, but want to see what my options are. Working in IT right now making $50k, but not really happy with the job, but other jobs pay less, or the ones that pay more require a degree.


Have you asked the university that you plan on attending? That would be the place to start.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Because there is no centralized university regulation agency, you're going to have to deal with whatever junior college or university you are seeking to attend. It's up to the individual school to decide what "transfer credit" they'll grant toward their own degree requirements.


----------



## carolina19

I don't have a college in mind but it needs to be an online one, as I'm working full time. I was hoping there is some sort of organization that would offer some sort of service? Like I have these courses, those are the options of universities or studies to choose from?
Different colleges offer different programs, but I don't even know what to study.


----------



## Nononymous

carolina19 said:


> I don't have a college in mind but it needs to be an online one, as I'm working full time. I was hoping there is some sort of organization that would offer some sort of service? Like I have these courses, those are the options of universities or studies to choose from?
> Different colleges offer different programs, but I don't even know what to study.


There's not much one can offer in the way of advice, then. Transfer credit for international study is possible. What is possible for you will depend on the institution and the program (a year of social sciences will not buy you a faster path to medical school, for example).


----------



## Moulard

As mentioned above...

Figure out what you want to study
Figure out where you want to study it.
It is never as simple as I did X credits here so I get recognized for X credits there.

Most education institutes will recognise prior learning however what they recognize vary considerably.. Each Unit of study will generally be assessed separately.

Factors that may be taken into account include

Is the institution recognized by the US Dept Education
Was the course part of a comparable degree
Is the syllabus of a unit substantially the same
How long ago was the course taken
Its worth noting that there can also be a cap on the maximum number of credits from another institution that can be recognized. 
This is to prevent someone being able to do one unit and then end up with a degree from that institution (or a fast path into medical school to steal Nononymous's example)


----------

